# Caribbean Vacations Forums > Anguilla Vacation Forum >  >  Blanchards Robbed

## Peter NJ

Last night,full Resto by masked armed gunman..Holy macs! This might be a silver lining in an odd way.You don't mess with the Blanchards.Local legends.They wont be able to sweep this under the rug.

----------


## amyb

Very disturbing to read this.

----------


## PIRATE40

I hope Bob and Melinda are ok........

----------


## amyb

Met an Anguilla guest in the lounge. He said the Blanchard security people did a great job and nabbed the guys! That's good.Not good that a restaurant needs to hire security guys in the first place. Sad to know that Anguilla does have problems-just like the rest of the world

----------


## Peter NJ

Amy nobody was caught..They escaped down the beach..They don't have security at the Resto...From what I heard the guys were picking up money at Blanchards and just happened to be there at the time of the robbery...The money picker uppers had guns and shot at them as they chased them down the beach..Just lovely...There is even more upsetting news within thew last two weeks...Guns involved there too.

----------


## amyb

Thanks for the real skinny, Peter.  I hate these stories coming out of what used to be such a peaceful island, Anguilla.i

----------


## MartinS

Ron,,, are you getting my PM's ?

----------


## PIRATE40

> Ron,,, are you getting my PM's ?



Just PM'D you...

----------


## Peter NJ

Why are we PM'ing? I would love to hear new info?

----------


## JEK

PNJ -- secret Junie handshakes.

----------


## PIRATE40

Matter of National Security....DOJ and CBP involved......

----------


## tim

See this related thread for more info -

https://www.sbhonline.com/forums/showthread.php?74396-Blanchard-s-Anguilla-crime

----------


## MartinS

Sad it has come down to this. It not going to get better on it's own. Takes more than talking heads to get a grip on it. Internet search says Scotland Yard doing some investigating now......

----------

